# incrocio



## Schenker

Hola, no me queda claro si "incrocio" significa ángulo (del arco) o no...

"Sbeffeggiato da Baptista al 5', quando "la Bestia" lo ha puntato prima di scaricare un destro potente sotto incrocio..."


----------



## heidita

Si lo entiendo bien se trata de una pelea de boxeo.

...antes de lanzar una derecha/un derechazo potente debajo el cinturón. 

_incrocio_ es la línea de separación, en boxeo, el cinturón.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'incrocio è il punto dove la traversa e il palo si congiungono.


----------



## Cristina.

Heidita, si vede che non conosci Schenker  , che sta sempre parlando di calcio. Si vede che tua 'Joya' non è un tifoso di calcio. 
Baptista, "la Bestia" 

Sotto *l'*incrocio = bajo la cruceta


----------



## Neuromante

¿No será "Un derechazo cruzado"?
Ese término se usa en la terminología de luchas (Karate, boxeo...) Lo que no me cuadra es el "sotto" entre esas dos palabras.¿Falta algo más al final de la frase, Schenker?


----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de ver el hilo de "puntato", no es boxeo, es futbol.

Lanzar un potente derechazo por debajo del ¿? Mi futbol se limita a que el balón es redondo y la hierba verde.


----------



## Schenker

¿Puede ser "ángulo" o "vértice" tal vez entonces?


----------



## Silvia10975

Se per _ángulo_ intendi l'incrocio dei pali della porta, _¡pues sí!_ Però si intende "dentro", quindi un gol fatto.
 Silvia


----------



## Malaia

Significa "cruce". Pero como no ha dicho dónde..lo mismo es en la portería, donde los ángulos se unen haciendo cruz. Mejor que ponga algo más de contexto.


----------



## heidita

Cristina. said:


> Heidita, si vede che non conosci Schenker  , che sta sempre parlando di calcio. Si vede che tua 'Joya' non è un tifoso di calcio.
> Baptista, "la Bestia"
> 
> Sotto *l'*incrocio = bajo la cruceta


 
¡¡Qué gracioso!! Ahí sí que acerté entonces, ¡eh?

Bueno, de todas formas, no entiendo lo de "bajo la cruceta" ¿Eso se dice en fútbol??


Anda, me parece que es¡¡* la escuadra*!!

Cuando los goles siempre dicen: *por toda la escuadra*.


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> ¡¡Qué gracioso!! Ahí sí que acerté entonces, ¡eh?
> 
> Bueno, de todas formas, no entiendo lo de "bajo la cruceta" ¿Eso se dice en fútbol??
> 
> 
> Anda, me parece que es¡¡* la escuadra*!!
> 
> Cuando los goles siempre dicen: *por toda la escuadra*.


*Claro!!!!....por cierto...¿no va contra las normas traducirle el "Marca"? éste no parece que quiera aprender..sino saber cómo fue el partido...(es broma).*


----------



## freakit

La frase completa serìa "sotto l'incrocio", obviamente porqué es donde la porterìa forma un àngulo (¿còmo se llaman "palo" y "traversa" en español? nunca me lo pregunté ).
Y màs, justo por esto se dice también "sotto il sette", a saber donde los dos palos forman un "siete".


----------



## heidita

También ha goles que se cuelan por el travesaño. 

Hmmmmm??

*



travesaño.
(De travesar).

3. m. En el fútbol y otros deportes, larguero horizontal de la portería
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## freakit

En este caso se dirìa "sotto la traversa"  Cuando se mete cerca de donde los larguero se cruzan, se dice "sotto l'incrocio" o "nel sette".


----------



## Cristina.

heidita said:


> ¡¡Qué gracioso!! Ahí sí que acerté entonces, ¡eh?
> 
> Bueno, de todas formas, no entiendo lo de "bajo la cruceta" ¿Eso se dice en fútbol??
> 
> 
> Anda, me parece que es¡¡* la escuadra*!!
> 
> Cuando los goles siempre dicen: *por toda la escuadra*.


 
Cruceta me parece que se dice más en Sudamérica, por lo que me dice mi "compi". Quizá cruceta a lo mejor ha sido adoptado allende los mares porque es una especie de 'cruz' (nada que ver con lo religioso, te advierto Heidi que no es 'blasfemo')

Heidi, debo reconocerlo, sí señora, nos has metido un "chicharro" por toda la escuadra, pero ésta no es de tu cosecha, algún pajarito te lo ha soplado.
¿A que es así? (se dice el pecado, pero no el pecador)

Schencker, ¿en Chile se dice más cruceta o escuadra? ¿Y en el resto de Sudamérica?


----------



## Cristina.

heidita said:


> También hay goles que se cuelan por el travesaño.


Yo creo que el balón golpea el travesaño o larguero, no se cuela por ahí, ya que es un objeto metálico. Además, si da en el travesaño no hay gol, aunque después de golpear el travesaño puede introducirse en la red.
Ad esempio, _"Beckam di testa colpisce la traversa"._ (mucho suponer)



freakit said:


> En este caso se dirìa "sotto la traversa"  Cuando se mete cerca de donde los larguero se cruzan, se dice "sotto l'incrocio" o "nel sette".


Esattamente!
Traversa = larguero/travesaño
Incrocio/sette = escuadra.

Mi "compi" me ha dicho : 
_Beckham marcó un golazo que quitó/limpió las __telarañas__ de la portería _(incredibile ma vero!)

Ho visto che anche in Italia si dice così:
_Togliere le ragnatele *all'incrocio* dei pali _
_Beckham toglie le ragnatele *dall'incrocio*._
_Beckham s’invola verso la porta a avversaria e scarica un destro che toglie le ragnatele *dal sette* alla destra del portiere._


----------



## traduttrice

Yo diría "en el ángulo".


----------



## Cristina.

A mí me parece más adecuado 'escuadra' , me despistó el 'sotto'.
Gol por el ángulo  o derechazo bajo el ángulo no me suenan.
Quizá el amigo del Boca Juniors o el propio Schenker nos puedan ilustrar mejor.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Acá se suele decir "la clavó en el ángulo". Cruceta y escuadra nunca los he oído en las transmisiones locales, pero tampoco sigo demasiado el fútbol....

saludos


----------



## Schenker

"Escuadra" el 99.9999% de las ocasiones no se dice, suena ultra-rebuscado. Se dice siempre "ángulo", aunque nunca "bajo el ángulo (que sería "sotto l'incrocio" ¿o no?)". Se utilizan expresiones como "tiro/remate en el ángulo", o metáforas como -al menos en Chile- "la pelota paso por donde _tejen las arañas_", jejeje. Y se dice a veces "vértice" cuando choca el balón en la esquina en que se juntan un vertical y el horizontal (travesaño) "chocó en el vértice de la portería".

Gracias a todos por los aportes, lo único que encuentro extraño es el "sotto", aunque tal vez en ese contexto no significa "bajo".

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

Ángulo non l'ho mai sentito , buono a sapersi.
A mí también me extrañó el 'sotto' y fue lo que me despistó.
En los ejemplos de las 'telarañas' (ragnatele) no se dice 'sotto'.
Schenker, no nos dejes con la duda, ¿se dice* 'cruceta'* en Chile?
(no creo porque no lo has mencionado)
Gracias.


----------



## Schenker

Cristina. said:


> Ángulo non l'ho mai sentito. Se usa siempre, se nota que no ves fútbol, jejeje
> A mí también me extraño el 'sotto' y fue lo que me despistó.
> 
> Schenker, no nos dejes con la duda, ¿se dice* 'cruceta'* en Chile?
> (no creo porque no lo has mencionado) Jamás en mi vida había escuchado esa palabra, menos en un relato de algún partido.
> Gracias.


 
Saludos Cristina.!!


----------



## heidita

Schenker said:


> "Escuadra" el 99.9999% de las ocasiones no se dice, suena ultra-rebuscado.


 
En España es precisamente lo que más se dice, Schenker.


----------

